# black screen after grub

## mvaterlaus

Hi guys,

I have a problem with a gentoo installation. everything works fine, except that the monitor keeps getting blank after the kernel selection menu in grub. This does not allways happen, sometimes the monitor displays the boot process, respective the bootsplash image. the setup of this machine is as follows:

I have an eGalax touchscreen with an integrated pc (this is an all-in-one machine). A second 8.4" display is connected via vga to this machine. This small display has a resolution of 1024x768 whereas the integrated has a resolution of 1920x1080. The strange thing is, that the small display allways works, but the bigger integrated touchscreen does not allway work (the normal case is, that it won't work).

But if I boot the gentoo minimal install cd, the monitor works fine and can also be reactivated after going to sleep with the press of a button.

I have tried a lot of things, but nothing worked. Following, i will describe the hardware in use:

```

tsg ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:16.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family IDE-r Controller (rev 04)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 05)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Q67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

```

```

tsg ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c050 Logitech, Inc. RX 250 Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:0324 Hewlett-Packard SK-2885 keyboard

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0eef:7200 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 058f:5608 Alcor Micro Corp. 

```

```

tsg ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

default 0

timeout 5

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.10 root=/dev/sda3 video=DP-2:1920x1080@60 video=VGA-1:1920x1080@60 splash=silent,theme:pptheme console=tty1 quiet

#kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.10 root=/dev/sda3 splash=silent,theme:pptheme console=tty1 quiet

#kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.10 root=/dev/sda3 video=DP-2:1920x1080-24 splash=silent,theme:pptheme console=tty1 quiet

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.10 (Rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/old-kernel-3.7.10 root=/dev/sda3

```

kernel config amd64 3.7.10 : http://pastebin.com/G1vSJm2g

according to dmesg, there is a acpi driver missing, as statet in this line:

```
[    1.427037] i915: No ACPI video bus found
```

but where do i find this option? I know, it's something kernel related.

As you can see, I have tested with several kernel command lines, but none of them have worked to my statisfaction. It would be great, if someone could give me a tip on what is left to try.

I also have found some articles, but the solution there is allways to turn of support of uvesafb or vesafb, which I do not have enabled.

----------

## BradN

What else does the i915 initialization say?

As an extreme option, you could take the kernel config of the livecd kernel or whatever you used to install (easier if you can cat /proc/config.gz from that system, un-gzip it to .config in your new kernel tree, then make oldconfig).  It becomes the base for your configuration and you're more likely to have the correct options enabled.  If you don't use an initrd then maybe some things have to be set as built-in.

----------

## mvaterlaus

thanks for the reply. I will try this with the kernel config from the live minimal cd. for now, here is the complete dmesg output:

http://pastebin.com/jWDNjm3s

----------

